# Scentsational shoppe



## indulgebandb (Dec 16, 2013)

Any one ever heard of or bought from Scentsational shoppe? I looked on the scent review board and did t see anything. Nothing comes up on a search here either. I'm looking for a dupe of Bang by Marc Jacobs for a friend and they are the only place I've found to have it.


----------



## Aline (Aug 9, 2014)

I was just looking at their products and it was not clear at first but all of their fragrances are diluted in an (unspecified) carrier oil.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have. I make perfumes so I LOVE their stuff, but I have never used any of their fragrance oils in soap. I am too afraid, for one their shipping is just as expensive as their oils, so I don't want to waste any of it, plus there are no reviews on how well it would soap. As far as their fragrances... DEAD ON! I am obsessed with perfume and their stuff is great.


----------

